# Mccormick W-6 Pullung



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thought I would share some pictures of me and my W-6 pulling. Im an pulling un the 6000lb and 6500lb classes. Hope you enjoy the pictures.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Thought I would share some pictures of me and my W-6 pulling. Im an pulling un the 6000lb and 6500lb classes. Hope you enjoy the pictures.
> caseman-d *


another


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Mccormick W-6 Pullung*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *another *


another


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Mccormick W-6 Pullung*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *another *


another


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Man! She digs in and pulls hard! Nice looking tractor. I am beginning to be able to match the many parts laying around my place with some tractors now.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Mccormick W-6 Pullung*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *another *



last one


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice to see the old girl out there REALY putting her back into it. We, all like a nice restored old tractor, but the real art is seeing the michine out there doing what it was built for, THATS art.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johan (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Mccormick W-6 Pullung*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *last one *


:rockin: Hey caseman-d, guess it's McCaseman-d now. Nice pictures from the cormick. I used to go to tractorpulling to watch. The first tractor in Holland was owned by Klaas Buitenhuis, it's was the Foxy Lady. KB used to make the pull near my house.... imagine what that did to a 7 year old boy. Well now I often go to what they call Trekkertrek. It's with the standard-tractors. Take a look on this site www.trekkertrek.nl and look for the foto link.

:cheers: 

If I hadn't bought a Case it shoul have been a Farmall M! (row crop)

(by the way, where's the beer-smily gone????????


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:beer: :beer: :beer: johan you mean this one its still there. Its about half way down all the way to the right. Nice site thanks caseman you have a Mccormick nice tractor
:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:beer: :beer: :cheers: 

johan, I had the beer mug when you were looking for it. Had to take it to the brewery for a refill.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Man! She digs in and pulls hard! Nice looking tractor. I am beginning to be able to match the many parts laying around my place with some tractors now. *


Chief,
Most of the time when pulling the front end just floats, I may in the future put a bracket on the front for weights also. I always enjoy driving the tractor wheather pulling or farming with it.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Mccormick W-6 Pullung*



> _Originally posted by johan _
> *:rockin: Hey caseman-d, guess it's McCaseman-d now. Nice pictures from the cormick. I used to go to tractorpulling to watch. The first tractor in Holland was owned by Klaas Buitenhuis, it's was the Foxy Lady. KB used to make the pull near my house.... imagine what that did to a 7 year old boy. Well now I often go to what they call Trekkertrek. It's with the standard-tractors. Take a look on this site www.trekkertrek.nl and look for the foto link.
> 
> :cheers:
> ...


Johan,
Great site, I went into it for awhile. It looked like there was pulling for everyone, The super modified, newer and older tractors. Looked like some intresting tractors, some I didn't recognize. Will look into it more once I get to feeling better.

For those that don't know the Farmall M and the Mccormick W-6 have the same motor and drive train. The W-6 is the standard version of the Farmall M row crop.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *:beer: :beer: :beer: johan you mean this one its still there. Its about half way down all the way to the right. Nice site thanks caseman you have a Mccormick nice tractor
> :thumbsup:
> Jody *


Thanks jodyand, off the subject but you sure tire me out when I see you trying to get that mower in to that pickup.
  :lmao: :smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Cant seem to get no one to help me:lmao: 
Jody


----------

